# Swiss Military Hanowa?



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Spotted these on Amazon and they seem very cheap for the specs.










All stainless case, Ronda 505 movement, sapphire crystal, fabric/leather strap, 'Swiss made' (whatever that actually means) and a 5 year warranty for £55?

Four different versions available:










There is also a chrono version for £79.










Never come across this brand before but I understand they are in some way connected with Roamer. Are they any good?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a couple of Hanowa, they are fine. Not sure Hanowa do autos but both mine are quartz......love them.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Check this model out as well. I had a chance of getting one for 50$ but it sold way too fast. Really dig the Submariner-esque look.

http://swissmilitary.ch/collection/navy/modell/sea-lion/watches/item/view/catlist/

@RWP They have automatics as well... I don't know what movements though... might not be ETAs...

Nothing special about them. They're a cheap/affordable brand of Swiss watches, usually quartz... They look like good quality though...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Found one....been as good as gold. Swiss Army Sergeants watch. 120 so the ones you show are good value.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The other.......got this for the same price as yours....lightning deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks, might just give one a try then. Just have to decide which one! :hmmm9uh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Thanks, might just give one a try then. Just have to decide which one! :hmmm9uh:


 At that price grab one of the ones you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> At that price grab one of the ones you posted :thumbsup:


 That's the plan, just can't decide which one I like the look of best.


----------



## ThDuerr (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello together, I own a HANOWA TRITON automatic 47mm! Best choice every on price-quality level!

Link: http://swissmilitary.ch/collection/automatic/modell/triton/watches/item/view/catlist/


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Almost tempted :thumbsup: but a Seiko on the way .



ThDuerr said:


> Hello together, I own a HANOWA TRITON automatic 47mm! Best choice every on price-quality level!
> 
> Link: http://swissmilitary.ch/collection/automatic/modell/triton/watches/item/view/catlist/


----------

